# New picoSTORM thunder & lightning controller!



## FrightProps

NEW! PicoSTORM!
​ 
Thunder and Lightning controller with 
*built-in* stereo sound track​
Simply plug in your lights and speakers and let the thunder and lightning storm begin! 

Stereo thunder sound track in the box! No need for a separate audio source
Thunder sound track professionally produced by Emmy award winning sound designer Adam Johnston 
Two output channels (sockets) to hookup standard lights to. Each light can be up to a huge 500-watts! 
Lights brighten and dim in synch with the thunder crashes 
1/8 inch female stereo jack for hooking up speakers. Use any amplified speakers or an amplifier and speakers 
Quality: From the minds that brought you the PicoBoo and BooBox controllers 
 
Click here for more information and to order!

​


----------

